# .45 Long Colt



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

All of you that think the 45 Colt doesn't have enough knockdown are obviously not using Elmer Keith loads, the 45 Colt will do everything the 44 Mag can do, and not abuse you as much! I love my 45 Colts. Redhawk, Vaquero, S&W Mountain Gun.


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

A word of caution is appropriate here. Like several other old cartridges from the black powder era, there are many firearms old and new that cannot withstand the 40,000 psi pressures common in cartridges such as the 454 Casull and 44 Rem Mag.

Be safe, don't try to make the old girl into something that she isn't.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

8iowa said:


> A word of caution is appropriate here. Like several other old cartridges from the black powder era, there are many firearms old and new that cannot withstand the 40,000 psi pressures common in cartridges such as the 454 Casull and 44 Rem Mag.
> 
> Be safe, don't try to make the old girl into something that she isn't.


The Rugers can handle it. Corbon even says that S&W's are okay with their +P loads.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

J-D,the Snake Slayer 4 comes in at 23-1/2 ozs,with a 4-1/2" barrel....the Defender is 20 ozs with a 3" barrel.A couple of features I like about these are they have a trigger guard and cross bolt saftey...unlike a lot if the derringers out there..


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

sculldugary, My Judge weighs in at about 29 ozs. That's only a little heavier than the guns your looking at, the recoil should be manageable, although that derringer will probably bite a little when you touch it off.
Could be fun to shoot Good luck and enjoy!


----------

